# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الأحد 2 أغسطس 2015

## عز الدين

*ﻋﻦ ﺣﺰﻧﻚ ؛ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺻﻼﺓ ،
 ﻋﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺿﻴﻘﺘﻚ ﺍﻟﻔُﺠﺎﺋﻴّﺔ ؛ ﻫُﻨﺎﻙ ﻗﺮﺁﻥ ،
 ﻋﻦ ﺃُﻣﻨﻴﺎﺗﻚ ﺍﻟﻤُﺴﺘﻘﺒﻠﻴﺔ ؛ ﻫُﻨﺎﻙ ﺩﻋﺎﺀ ،
 ﺍﻟﻨﻌﻴﻢِ ﺍﻷﺑﺪﻱّ ؛ ﻫُﻨﺎﻙ ﺟﻨّﺔ
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*طاقم تحكيم المريخ والوفاق يصل الجمعة  يصل طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراةالمريخ القادمة امام وفاق سطيف في  الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات لدوري ابطال افريقيا يوم الجمعة القادم  بقيادة الغاني جوزيف لامبتي.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*المصري كيبر مدرباً لمريخ الفاشر  




 وصل الى الفاشر اليوم السبت المصري أحمد كيبر وذلك للاشراف على تدريب  مريخ الفاشر خلفاً للكابتن شرف الدين احمد موسى الذي تقدم باستقالته مؤخراً  من تدريب السلاطين وسبق لكيبر أن عمل في السودان في فريقي اهلي مدني وأهلي  الخرطوم ولن يشرف كيبر على مباراة السلاطين أمام المريخ عصر الاحد على  ملعب النقعة فيما سيتسلم مسئوليته كمدير فني للفريق عقب المباراة مباشرة.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*جماهير وفاق سطيف تثق في لاعبيها بالعودة بنقاط أم درمان  


اعلنت جماهير وفاق سطيف الجزائري ثقتها التامة في لاعبي الفريق في تجاوز  المرحلة المقبلة والعودة الي المنافسة علي صدارة المجموعة الاولي لدوري  ابطال افريقيا ودعم اللاعبين معنويا قبل التوجه للخرطوم ومنازلة المريخ  لتحقيق الانتصار والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*منتخب الشباب يغادر القاهرة  


تغادر الخرطوم فجر غد الاحد بعثة منتخبنا الوطني للشباب الي القاهرة لاقامة  معسكر قصير لمدة اسبوع واحد يتخلله اداء مباراتين امام نظيره المصري وتحدد  للمباراة الاولي يوم الثلاثاء 4/8 والمباراة الثانية يوم 6/8 وتقرر ان  تعود البعثة للخرطوم يوم الجمعة القادم.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*مصر تهزم أوغندا بثنائية في شباك حارس المريخ  


 
     فاز منتخب مصر اï»·ولمبي على  منتخب أوغندا (1/2) عصر اليوم في أوغندا ليتأهل الفراعنة ï»·مم افريقيا  المؤهلة الى أولمبياد ريو دي جانيرو 2016 وسجل كهربا نجم الزمالك هدفى مصر  في شباك جمال سالم حارس المريخ فيما كان لقاء الذهاب انتهى بفوز مصر (0/4)
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*[إن شاءالله أكون فال خير عليكم والتطوانى يطلع بنتيجة ايجابية]


بعثة التطواني تصل بالثلاثاء وتحل بكورنثيا  


 
 

 تلقى نادي الهلال اخطاراً من ادارة نادي التطواني المغربي يؤكد وصول  بعثة الفريق إلى الخرطوم ظهر  الثلاثاء المقبل برئاسة رئيس النادي عبدالملك  ابرون وذلك لمواجهة الهلال يوم الجمعة القادم في بطولة رابطة اندية  افريقيا البطلة , وتضم البعثة 33 شخصاً حيث تم الترتيب للبعثة وتهيئة جميع  سبل الراحة لها في إطار المعاملة بالمثل ، هذا وقد تم الحجز للبعثة بفندق  كورنثيا بالخرطوم.
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*لاعب يعتدي علي حكم بوحشية بحلفا الجديدة  


حلفا الجديدة: (كورة سودانية)
وجه لاعب فريق الكفاح بدوري حلفا الجديدة لكمة قوية الي حكم مبارة فريقه  امام الوادي بعد ان اشهر له الحكم البطاقة الحمراء في سلوك غير رياضي وجد  الاستنكار من الجميع .. وكان اللقاء انتهي لمصلحة الوادي بهدفين دون رد  أحرزهما أحمد ناصر من ضربة جزاء ونعمان ..ومنحت التبديلات الناجحة الأفضلية  للوادى في الجزء الأخير من المباراة والذى أستطاع أن يصل شباك الكفاح  بثلاثة أهداف سريعة أحرزها على التوالي محمد الطيب ومهند ومموشى  ..وبالنتيجة إرتفع الوادي برصيده إلى ٢٤ نقطة وبقى الكفاح فى ٦ نقاط  ..وتعادل التاكا ودغيم وسط بهدف لكل منهما بعد مباراة ضعيفة تقاسما فيها  الآداء ..أحرز للتاكا ضياء ولدغيم وسط محمد إبراهيم ..بالنتيجة إرتفع  التاكا برصيده ألي ١٥ نقطة ودغيم وسط إلي 19.
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الوالى يصل مع اللاعبين فى طائره واحدهويجتمع بحاتم أثناء الرحلهخبر جميل مشكور عزالدين وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## عز الدين

*لامبيتي حكم مباراة المريخ يصل بالجمعة  





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

تقرر ان يصل الحكم الدولي الغاني جوزيف لامبيتي  وطاقمه المعاون للخرطوم يوم الجمعة وذلك لادارة المريخ والوفاق في الجولة  الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الاولي
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ يواجه تحدي مريخ الفاشر عصر اليوم بالنقعة 







كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

يواجه المريخ عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة فريق  المريخ الفاشر وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الــــ(20) لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  وكان المريخ قد كسب المريخ آخر مبارياته المحلية في مسابقة بطولة الدوري  الممتاز ضد الهلال الفاشر يوم الثلاثين من الشهر المنصرم باربعة اهداف  مقابل هدف شهدت تألق اللاعبين كوفي فرانسيس واوغستين اوركرا وفاز على فرسان  الخرطوم بهدفين نالهما بكري المدينة ومصعب وفاز على كل من الرابطة برباعية  وعلى المريخ كوستي بهدفين وتعتبر مباراة اليوم هي الخامسة للمريخ في  مسابقة بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدخلها المريخ وهو في المركز الاول برصيد 42  نقطة بفارق نقطتين عن الهلال ويتوقع ان تشهد مباراة اليوم عودة اللاعبين  الاساسيين الذين لم يشاركوا في مباراة الفريق الاخيرة والتي كسبها المريخ  برباعية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز ضد فريق الهلال الفاشر .
غياب جمال سالم والمعز في الحراسة
يغيب عن مباراة اليوم الحارس جمال سالم الذي شارك مع منتخب بلاده يوم امس  ضد مصر في التصفيات الافريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات ريودي جانيوري في 2016  ويتوقع ان يعوض غيابه في مباراة اليوم الحارس المعز محجوب والذي شارك  اساسيا في مباراة الفريق الاخيرة ضد هلال الفاشر .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*المغرب التطواني يصل بالثلاثاء في بعثة قوامها 33 شخصا  
  أ





 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

ï؛—ï» ï»کï»° ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï؛‡ï؛§ï»„ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چً ï»£ï»¦ ï؛چï؛©ï؛چï؛­ï؛“ ï»§ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»„ï»®ï؛چï»§ï»²  ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛‘ï»² ï»³ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھ ï»­ï؛»ï»®ï»‌ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛œï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛‡ï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»، ï»§ï»¬ï؛ژï؛­ ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛œï»¼ï؛›ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»کï؛’ï»‍ ï؛‘ï؛®ï؛‹ï؛ژï؛³ï؛”  ï؛­ï؛‹ï»´ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛©ï»± ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï؛چï»ںï»¤ï» ï»ڑ ï؛چï؛‘ï؛®ï»­ï»¥ ï»­ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛چï؛ںï»¬ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¬ï»¼ï»‌ ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï»Œï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ژï؛©ï»، ï»“ï»²  ï؛‘ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” ï؛­ï؛چï؛‘ï»„ï؛” ï؛چï»§ï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»´ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï» ï؛” , ï»­ï؛—ï»€ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»Œï؛œï؛” 33 ï؛·ï؛¨ï؛¼ï؛ژً ï؛£ï»´ï؛ڑ ï؛—ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛®ï؛—ï»´ï؛گ  ï»ںï» ï؛’ï»Œï؛œï؛” ï»­ï؛—ï»¬ï»´ï؛Œï؛” ï؛ںï»¤ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛³ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛چï؛£ï؛” ï»ںï»¬ï؛ژ ï»“ï»² ï؛‡ï»ƒï؛ژï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï؛ژï»£ï» ï؛” ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛œï»‍ ، ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï»­ï»—ï؛ھ ï؛—ï»¢  ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛ ï؛° ï»ںï» ï؛’ï»Œï؛œï؛” ï؛‘ï»”ï»¨ï؛ھï»• ï»›ï»®ï؛­ï»§ï؛œï»´ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»،
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*عناويين الصحف المريخية
 .
 صحيفة الصدى
 .
 المريخ والسلاطين فى صراع أحمر خالص على النقعه
 غارزيتو يبشر فريقه بالحصول على لقب دورى الأبطال بعد حصوله على خاتم الحظ بالفاشر
 الفرنسى يجتمع بأوكراه ويقحم خمسه عناصر جديدة فى مباراة اليوم..والأمطار تهطل بغزارة فى الفاشر
 المريخ يسعى لتعزيز صدارته أمام السلاطين عصراليوم
 غارزيتو يجتمع بأوكراه ويطالبه بحسم السلاطين
 تألق لافت لأوكراه وكوفى والمدينه فى مران المريخ
 أعاد له ذكريات إنجازه التاريخى مع مازيمبى
 غارزيتو يعرب عن تفاؤله الشديد بحصول فريقه على دورى الأبطال بعد حصوله على خاتم ذهب بالفاشر
 اليوغندى جمال سالم يعود للخرطوم اليوم
 إستقبال رائع للمريخ بالفاشر
 الوالى يصل مع اللاعبين بطائرة واحده ويجتمع بحاتم أثناء الرحلة
 الفرنسى غارزيتو
 سأدفع بخمسة لاعبين جدد اليوم ولست متخوفاً من السلاطين
 المصرى احمد كبير مدرباً لمريخ الفاشر
 الخرطوم الوطنى ينشد الحصول على برونزية سيكافا أمام كمبالا سيتى 
 الهلال يتدرب بجدية إستعداداً للنسور والكوكى يسجل ثنائية فى المران
 بعثة التطوانى تصل بالثلاثاء وتحل بكورنثيا
 .
 ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟزعيم
 .
 مريخ البقعة يتحدى السلاطين فى النقعه ويتعهد بإستمرار المتعه
 إستقبال رسمى وشعبى للأحمر..البعثة فى ضيافة والى الولاية والأمطار تهطل بغزارة
 غارزيتو يضع اللمسات الأخيرة بملعب الفندق..تطمينات من إدارة السلاطين بتحسن أرضية الإستاد 
 والشاذلى يهاجم الإستئنافات
 المريخ يستدرج السلاطين للنقعة
 الأمطار تهطل بغزارة..حمدان يزور البعثة
 تصريحات مثيره لأوكراه 
 الأحمر يؤدى تدريبه الختامى على ملعب الفندق
 أمين خزينة السلاطين: ملعب النقعه فى أفضل حال
 الشاذلى يهاجم الإستئنافات ويؤكد: التوقيت إستهداف لمسيرة المريخ
 المريخ يفقد جمال سالم
 بعثة المريخ تصل الفاشر وسط إستقبالات كبيرة 
 رئيس البعثة: لاتنازل عن النقاط الثلاثة
 طالب الجماهير بتحطيم آخر الأرقام القياسية
 أدروب يطالب جماهير المريخ ب(مليار) فى لقاء الوفاق
 الأوضاع تتفجر فى الأزرق
 إعلام الكاردينال يهاجم عماد الطيب...والأمين العام يرد بإصدار صحيفة الهلال
 الأخطاء الدفاعية تسببت فى خسارة الوفاق أمام بجاية
 عمادالطيب المحامى يعلن الحرب على إعلام الكاردينال .
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

الوالى يصل مع اللاعبين فى طائره واحده
ويجتمع بحاتم أثناء الرحله
خبر جميل 
مشكور عزالدين وصباحك ورد أحمر



صبحك الله بكل خير يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*
*

----------


## عز الدين

*المريخ - مريخ الفاشر  
 الساعة : 5:00 عصراً بتوقيت السودان
 استاد النقعة بالفاشر 

 القنوات الناقلة  : 
 النيلين الرياضية 
 الاذاعة الرياضية 
 تردد القناة  :
 عربسات 
  10810 
 27500
 H
 3/4



 رابط المشاهدة عبر الأجهزة الذكية :
http://www.elahmad.com/tv/mobiletv/glarb.php?id=98
*

----------


## عز الدين

*غارزيتو يجتمع مع ابراهومة و احمد نمر 



 ﺟﻠﺴﺔ ﻣﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﺟﻤﻌﺖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻭﺍﺑﺮﻫﻮﻣﺔ ﻭﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻧﻤﺮ ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ
 ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺪﻯ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻣﻪ ﻟﻤﺠﻬﻮﺩﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻣﻠﻤﻮﺳﺎ
 ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻬﻢ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺮﻭﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺎﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻭﻗﺎﻡ ﺑﺸﺮﺡ ﻣﻔﺼﻞ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻻ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺷﺮﺍﻛﻬﻢ ﺑﺄﻧﻬﻢ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ
 ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺗﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﺘﻄﻠﺒﺎﺗﻬﺎ ﻭﺑﺪﻭﺭﻫﻢ ﻗﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﺄﺧﺒﺎﺭ
 ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻓﺨﻮﺭﻳﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻔﺨﺮ ﻟﻤﺠﺮﺩ ﺗﺄﺩﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺎﺭﻳﻦ ﻣﻌﻪ ﻭﻣﻊ ﻛﻮﻛﺒﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﺃﻥ ﻣﺠﺮﺩ ﺟﻠﻮﺳﻪ ﻣﻌﻬﻢ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻬﻢ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ
 ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*[QUOTE=عز الدين;878622][/QUOT
E]
ايه خاتم الحظ خلاص الجماعة بدو شغلهم
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*أبرز عناوين الصحف الرياضية السودانية الصادرة يوم الأحد 2 أغسطس 2015م 



صحيفة قوون :

فيما شهدت تدريباته امس حدثا ï»»فتا
قرارات مهمه للهلال فى اجتماع مجلس ادارته امس
اï»»زرق يرسل تحزيراته للحمامه البيضاء ويستعد لقص اجنحه النسور
المغرب التطوانى يفوز بثï»»ثيه فى تجربته الوديه وينزر الهلال والمشاكل تحاصر وفاق استطيف قبل وصوله للخرطوم
المريخ يواجه سلاطين الفاشر على ملعب النقعه
محكوم باï»»عدام يوافق بشنقه بشعار الهلال ويناشد مساوى وكاريكا اهداءه كاس افريقيا فى قبره
التراس تجرى بروفه تشجيعيه خارج الميدان
الشعله انتظرونى فى الميدان وحزين لعدم المشاركه اï»»فريقيه
كروش ابرز الغائبين عن التطوانى امام الهï»»ل
نبيل الكوكى يجهز القناص ï»»صطياد نسور امدرمان ويشكر قون
الطبيب يحدد موعد عودة محمد عبد الرحمن بالثلاثاء
تحكيم الهلال والمغرب التطوانى والمراقب فى الخرطوم فجر اï»»ربعاء
المغرب التطوانى يصل على دفعتين بسبب حجوزات الطيران

صحيفة الأسياد :

اتسمت نتائجه مع اï»»نديه المغربيه خارج الديار باï»»يجابيه
مريض نفسى يدير لقاء الهلال والتطوانى
قائد اï»»مه الهلاليه يناشد القواعد الجماهيريه للتدافع لملحمة التطوانى لتحقيق اï»»مانى
اï»»زرق يعود للمناورات تدريبات بدنيه لعناصر الصف اï»»ول والفريق يعسكر بالصنوبر
مجلس الهلال يلتقى بلجنة التعبئه امس
التطوانى يصل على دفعتين
الكاردينال يطالب بوحدة الصف الهلالى لدحر التطوانى
تنقا يفاجئ الجميع ويتواجد فى مران اï»»مس
جوليام ينضم لزملائه اليوم
اطهر ينافس بقوه لاظهور اساسيا
الهلال والنسور باستاد الخرطوم
توجيهات صارمه للاقمار بالمعسكر
الثلاثى يقتحم توليفة مباراة الغد….وصول موفد التطوانى…وترقب كبير لعودة اï»»سمرانى

صحيفة الجوهره الرياضيه :


دخل فى رهان على الهواء مباشره ووضع نزار ومكسيم على راس قائمه اï»»فضل افريقيا
شوبير ابقا قاباونى لو الهلال ماخدش اï»»بطال
شوبير الهï»»ل بطل افريقيا القادم
نيلسون يعود للتدريبات اليوم
مساوى وجوليام يكتفيان بمراقبة المران
لوبيرا يشكو من لعنة اï»»صابات
اولتراس تؤدى بروفة التشجيع خارج الملعب
مجلس الهلال يقرر عودة صحيفة النادى ..اï»»زرق يتدرب تحت انظار تنقا واسبانى التطوانى يشكو اï»»صابه
الشعله هدفى فاتحة شهيه احلامى مؤجله وما زعلان من الكوكى
المريخ فى كمين النقعه اسطيف يعيد الثï»»ثى وكهرباء الزمالك يكمل نصف الدسته فى جمال سالم
الوطنى يسدل الستار على مشوار سيكافا
صحيفة الزعيم :

مريخ البقعة يتحدي السلاطين في النقعة و يتعهد باستمرار المتعة
استقبال رسمي و شعبي للاحمر.. البعثة في ضيافة والي الولاية و الامطار تهطل بغزارة
غارزيتو يضع اللمسات الاخيرة بملعب الفندق
تطمينات من ادارة السلاطين بتحسن ارضية الاستاد و الشاذلي يهاجم الاستئنافات
المريخ يفقد جمال سالم.. ادروب يطالب جماهير المريخ بمليار في لقاء الوفاق
صحيفة الموسم :

المريخ و السلاطين في مواجهة نارية بالنقعة
الهلال يتاهب للنسور.. و ضوابط مشددة بمعسكره
تشيلسي و ارسنال يقصان شريط افتتاح الموسم الانجليزي
الوفاق ينذر المريخ بخماسية و يغادر للقاهرة.. محسن: سندفع بالعناصر الاساسية
استقبال جيد للمريخ و البعثة تعود عقب المباراة.. عزام و قورماهيا علي نهائي سيكافا
الامطار تلغي تدريب المريخ بالفاشر

صحيفة الزاوية :

تواصل هطول الامطار يهدد بتأجيلها : زعيم (البقعة) في ضيافة السلاطين بملعب (النقعة)
الامطار الغذيرة تجبر المريخ علي الاكتفاء بمران خفيف بساحة الفندق
غارزيتو : لا تهمني ارضية الملعب .. ففريقي جاهز لحصد النقاط
لجنة الاستئنافات العليا تجتمع مساء اليوم
وفاق سطيف يخسر وديا بثلاثية

صحيفة الصدى :


المريخ والسلاطين فى صراع أحمر خالص على النقعه
غارزيتو يبشر فريقه بالحصول على لقب دورى الأبطال بعد حصوله على خاتم الحظ بالفاشر
الفرنسى يجتمع بأوكراه ويقحم خمسه عناصر جديدة فى مباراة اليوم..والأمطار تهطل بغزارة فى الفاشر
المريخ يسعى لتعزيز صدارته أمام السلاطين عصراليوم
غارزيتو يجتمع بأوكراه ويطالبه بحسم السلاطين
تألق لافت لأوكراه وكوفى والمدينه فى مران المريخ
أعاد له ذكريات إنجازه التاريخى مع مازيمبى
غارزيتو يعرب عن تفاؤله الشديد بحصول فريقه على دورى الأبطال بعد حصوله على خاتم ذهب بالفاشر
اليوغندى جمال سالم يعود للخرطوم اليوم
إستقبال رائع للمريخ بالفاشر
الوالى يصل مع اللاعبين بطائرة واحده ويجتمع بحاتم أثناء الرحلة
*

----------


## عز الدين

*[QUOTE=Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed;878636]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

[/QUOT
E]
ايه خاتم الحظ خلاص الجماعة بدو شغلهم




حكاية خاتم الحظ دى ما راكبه لي راسي ...

التوفيق من الله في الأول والآخر .. ونتمنى من الله ان يوفق اوكرا مع الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم الحبيب عز الدين

عمل كبير ومنظم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الحبيب عزالدين على الأخبار الدسمة

اللهم أنصر المريخ نصراً مبيناً
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزالدين على الابداعات والروائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• فيما شهدت تدريباته امس حدثا ï»»فتا
• قرارات مهمه للهلال فى اجتماع مجلس ادارته امس
• اï»»زرق يرسل تحزيراته للحمامه البيضاء ويستعد لقص اجنحه النسور
• المغرب التطوانى يفوز بثلاثية فى تجربته الوديه وينزر الهلال والمشاكل تحاصر وفاق استطيف قبل وصوله للخرطوم
• المريخ يواجه سï»»طين الفاشر على ملعب النقعه
• محكوم باï»»عدام يوافق بشنقه بشعار الهï»»ل ويناشد مساوى وكاريكا اهداءه كاس افريقيا فى قبره
• التراس تجرى بروفه تشجيعيه خارج الميدان
• الشعله انتظرونى فى الميدان وحزين لعدم المشاركه اï»»فريقيه
• كروش ابرز الغائبين عن التطوانى امام الهï»»ل
• نبيل الكوكى يجهز القناص ï»»صطياد نسور امدرمان ويشكر قون
• الطبيب يحدد موعد عودة محمد عبد الرحمن بالثï»»ثاء
• تحكيم الهلال والمغرب التطوانى والمراقب فى الخرطوم فجر اï»»ربعاء
• المغرب التطوانى يصل على دفعتين بسبب حجوزات الطيران

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• اتسمت نتائجه مع اï»»نديه المغربيه خارج الديار باï»»يجابيه
• مريض نفسى يدير لقاء الهï»»ل والتطوانى
• قائد اï»»مه الهï»»ليه يناشد القواعد الجماهيريه للتدافع لملحمة التطوانى لتحقيق اï»»مانى
• اï»»زرق يعود للمناورات تدريبات بدنيه لعناصر الصف اï»»ول والفريق يعسكر بالصنوبر
• مجلس الهلال يلتقى بلجنة التعبئه امس
• التطوانى يصل على دفعتين
• الكاردينال يطالب بوحدة الصف الهï»»لى لدحر التطوانى
• تنقا يفاجئ الجميع ويتواجد فى مران اï»»مس
• جوليام ينضم لزملائه اليوم
• اطهر ينافس بقوه لاظهور اساسيا
• الهلال والنسور باستاد الخرطوم
• توجيهات صارمه للاقمار بالمعسكر
• الثلاثي يقتحم توليفة مباراة الغد....وصول موفد التطوانى...وترقب كبير لعودة اï»»سمرانى

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :

• دخل فى رهان على الهواء مباشره ووضع نزار ومكسيم على راس قائمه اï»»فضل افريقيا
• شوبير ابقا قاباونى لوالهï»»ل ماخدش اï»»بطال
• شوبير الهï»»ل بطل افريقيا القادم
• نيلسون يعود للتدريبات اليوم
• مساوى وجوليام يكتفيان بمراقبة المران
• لوبيرا يشكو من لعنة اï»»صابات
• اولتراس تؤدى بروفة التشجيع خارج الملعب
• مجلس الهلال يقرر عودة صحيفة النادى ..اï»»زرق يتدرب تحت انظار تنقا واسبانى التطوانى يشكو اï»»صابه
• الشعله هدفى فاتحة شهيه احï»»مى مؤجله ومازعï»»ن من الكوكى
• المريخ فى كمين النقعه اسطيف يعيد الثï»»ثى وكهرباء الزمالك يكمل نصف الدسته فى جمال سالم
• الوطنى يسدل الستار على مشوار سيكافا

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• عشره اهداف فى مران الامس
• الهلال يعلن الطوارى لهزيمة النسور والتطوانى
• نيلسون يسخر من شائعات تمرده على الهلال
• فى اجتماعه برئاسة الكاردينال المجلس يقرر اصدار صحيفة الهلال
• الهلال يختتم اعداده للنسور
• اطهر يبهر التونسى بهدف عالمى
• الكوكى يلتقى الثلاثى ويتحدث لكوناتيه
• تنقا يتابع ويقدم دعمه المعنوى للجهاز الفنى
• المريخ يواجه تحدى مريخ الفاشر
• حسن كمال يهدد المريخ بالهزيمه
• المغرب التطوانى يفقد لاعبه كروش امام الهلال

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

• تؤدي البروفة الختامية مساء اليوم
• الفرقة الهلالية تتدرب بجدية لقص اجنحة النسور الام درمانية
• الازرق يهزم الأخضر بخماسية نارية .. الكوكي يحتفل بهدف اطهر العالمي .. والفريق يعسكر
• شباب عزة الهلال يهاجمون إعلام الكاردينال .. والمريخ يحل ضيفا على سلاطين الفاشر
• الخرطوم يسعى لعبور كمبالا الأوغندي .. مجلس المريخ يجتمع بعد غد

â—„ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :

• المريخ والسلاطين في مواجهة ثأرية بالنقعة
• الهلال يتأهب للنسور .. وضوابط مشددة بمعسكره

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامطار تهطل بغزازة في الفاشر

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

  هطلت يوم امس الامطار بغزارة في  مدينة الفاشر ويتوقع ان يقوم وفدا من المريخ والسلاطين بتحسس الملعب لمعرفة  ما اذا كان يستطيع ان يستوعب مباراة اليوم ام لا ويجدر ذكره ان المريخ كان  قد تدرب على ملعب فرعي نسبة للصيانة التي كانت تجري على ملعب النقعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خرج بجملة مكاسب: المريخ يواصل تسجيل الأهداف بمعدل عالٍ ويمطر شباك الخيالة بالأربعة

 
 الخرطوم – علي كورينا

 على غير ما كان عليه في النصف الأول من  مسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما كان يجد صعوبة بالغة في الوصول إلى شباك  المنافسين عاد المريخ في النصف الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليسجل  الأهداف بمعدل عالٍ جعلت الفريق يحكم قبضته على صدارة الدوري الممتاز  بانتصارات كبيرة حيث لعب الأحمر في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  12 هدفاً في أربع مباريات فقط بمعدل ثلاثة أهداف في كل مباراة ليحكي هذا  المعدل العالي من الأهداف عن الرسم الهجومي الذي يعتمد عليه غارزيتو حتى  يكسب فريقه نقاط كل مباريات الدورة الثانية ويستعيد بطولة الدوري الممتاز,  واختلف معدل تسجيل أهداف المريخ في الدورة الثانية عما كان عليه في الدورة  الأولى بعد أن أنهى الأحمر النصف الأول بـ(27) هدفاً سجلها رماته في مرمى  المنافسين في 13 مباراة أي أن الفريق كان يسجل بمعدل هدفين في كل مباراة  لكن الوضع تغير نحو الأفضل في الدورة الثانية بعد أن تحرر الفريق من كل  الضغوط النفسية التي عانى منها في النصف الأول من الموسم عندما كان يواجه  شبح الخروج من الدور التمهيدي في دوري أبطال أفريقيا, لكن ما أن تخطى ذلك  المنعطف الخطير الذي قضى على موسمه الماضي إلا ومضت نتائج الفريق نحو  الأفضل ووصلت إلى أفضل ما يكون بعد وصول الفريق مرحلة المجموعات من دوري  أبطال أفريقيا.
 نصيب الأسد لأوكراه
 من جملة 27 هدفاً سجلها المريخ في  النصف الأول من الموسم اكتفى الغاني أوكراه بثلاثة أهداف فقط بعد أن لعبت  قلة المشاركات دوراً بارزاً في انخفاض معدل التهديف للنجم الغاني الموهوب,  بيد أن أوكراه عاد ليسجل بمعدل مميز للغاية في النصف الثاني من الممتاز,  فمن جملة 12 هدفاً سجلها المريخ نجح اللاعب في تسجيل أربعة أهداف لتصبح  بذلك ثلث أهداف الفرقة الحمراء بتوقيع النجم الغاني الموهوب الذي وصل إلى  الرقم 7 من الأهداف وأصبح بذلك مؤهلاً للحصول على لقب هداف الدوري الممتاز  إذا مضى في التسجيل بهذا المعدل الجيد.
 مكاسب بلا حدود
 في مباراة أمس الأول أمام هلال الفاشر  قدم المريخ أفضل ما لديه وخرج بجملة مكاسب من تلك المباراة التي كسبها  بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف في مقدمتها الحصول على دفعة معنوية مهمة قبل أن  يصطدم الأحمر بوفاق سطيف في الجولة الرابعة من مرحلة المجموعات لدوري أبطال  أفريقيا فضلاً عن تجهيز بعض العناصر التي يعول عليها غارزيتو في مباراة  الوفاق مثل ضفر وأوكراه وكوفي حيث كان مستوى هذا الثلاثي مميز للغاية ونجح  أوكراه في تسجيل هدفين إلى جانب هدف لكوفي وسبقهم ضفر الذي افتتح التسجيل  للأحمر.
 أحلى الأهداف في الممتاز بقدم كوفي
 أهدت ثنائية كوفي وأوكراه المريخ أجمل  الأهداف في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن من جملة ذكية استخدم فيها  الساحران المهارة والسرعة والدقة في وقت واحد عندما مرر كوفي الكرة بسرعة  لأوكراه وتحرك ليأخذ موقعاً مناسباً للتسديد ومن لمسة سحرية وضعه أوكراه في  حالة انفراد تام في المرمى فلعب كوفي الكرة بعبقرية خلف حارس هلال الفاشر  وهو الهدف الذي أشعل المدرجات وجعل الجماهير ترقص طرباً احتفالاً بالهدف  الجميل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطع قول كل مشكك: سيحة: أهداف المريخ الأربعة في الخيالة صحيحة

 
 عمر الجندي

 أكد فيصل سيحة خبير التحكيم المعروف  صحة الأهداف الأربعة التي سجلها المريخ في شباك هلال الفاشر أمس الأول، جاء  ذلك لدى تحليله لعدد من لقطات المباراة عبر فقرة الأمبراطور ببرنامج عالم  الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي أمس وأشار سيحة إلى أن طرد مدافع هلال الفاشر  صالح الامين بالبطاقة الحمراء كان قراراً صائباً من الحكم كما تحدث عن بعض  الحالات التي نطالع تفاصيلها عبر السطور التالية.
 تناول سيحة بالتحليل الأهداف الأربعة  التي سجلها المريخ في شباك هلال الفاشر وقال إن الهدف الأول صحيح ولم تحوم  حوله الشكوك لأن الكرة وصلت معكوسة من قُرابة الخط وبالتالي هيأ ديديه  الكرة لضفر دون أن يحتك بالحارس فلعب عن ذلك هدفاً صحيحاً ورأى سيحة أن  الحكم حرم ديديه من فرصة محققة عندما وصلته الكرة من ركنية ولحظة التسديد  عطّل الحكم الهجمة بحجة التسلل رغم أن أحد مدافعي هلال الفاشر كان متمركزاً  خلف ديديه وضرب مصيدة التسلل، وتحدث سيحة بتحليل دقيق عن الهدف الثالث  الذي سجله أوكراه وحامت حوله الشكوك واحتج عليه لاعبو هلال الفاشر وجهازهم  الفني بعنف وقال إن أوكراه لم يكن متسللاً لأن الكرة عندما ارتدت ووصلت  إليه وهو على بُعد خطوات من المرمى كان هناك مدافع متمركز خلف أوكراه لكنه  تحرك من موقعه بعد تحرك الكرة وبالتالي كان هناك تسلل في الحالة ورأى سيحة  أن التمركز الجيد لرجل الخط ساعده على اتخاذ القرار الصحيح وعلى التمسك  بصحة قراره برغم الاحتجاج الصارخ من قبل لاعبي هلال الفاشر ولأن الحكم كان  يعلم أن مساعده يتمركز في موقع جيد يتيح له معرفة اذا ما كان أوكراه  متسللاً ام لا أخذ برأي مساعده فكان القرار موفقاً لأن الهدف صحيح ولا غبار  عليه مطلقاً ورأى سيحة أن الاحتجاج الصارخ من لاعبي هلال الفاشر وجهازهم  الفني ليس له ما يبرره لأن الحالة واضحة ولا تستحق كل هذا الاحتجاج.
 الطرد صحيح 
 كذلك تحدث سيحة عن طرد صالح الأمين  مدافع هلال الفاشر بالبطاقة الحمراء ووصف القرار الذي اتخذه الحكم بالصحيح  مشيراً إلى أن صالح الأمين ارتكب مخالفة كبيرة مع أيمن سعيد وهذه ليست  المشكلة بل شاهدنا أن اللاعب رد على احتجاج أيمن سعيد على تدخله القوي معه  بأخذ الكرة وضرب أيمن في وجهه على بُعد خطوة واحدة من حكم المباراة فكان من  الطبيعي أن يتخذ الحكم القرار الصحيح بإخراج البطاقة الحمراء مباشرةً لأن  هذه الحالة ليس فيها أي قرار غير الطرد بالبطاقة الحمراء ولو أنذره الحكم  بالبطاقة الصفراء لاتخذ قراراً خاطئاً.
 أيمن سعيد مُطالب بمراجعة تصرفه 
 استهجن فيصل سيحة مظهر لاعب المريخ  أيمن سعيد وهو يبرز عضلاته ويكفكف أكمام القميص الذي يرتديه وقال إن الظهور  بهذا المظهر في المباريات الأفريقية يعتبر مخالفة يعاقب عليها القانون  بالبطاقة الصفراء وفي ظل البطاقات الملونة التي أصبحت تطارد لاعبي المريخ  وحرمت أيمن من المشاركة في مباراة وفاق سطيف على الجهاز الفني أن ينبّه  أيمن بعدم تكرار هذا السلوك مستقبلاً سيما وأن هذا اللاعب ظهر من قبل بذات  المظهر.
 الحكم لم يفرض شخصيته
 برغم إشادة سيحة بالعديد من القرارات  القوية التي اتخذها الحكيم أمين اللبودي الا أنه أخذ عليه عدم فرض شخصيته  على اللاعبين وعدم تعامله مع انفعالاتهم بطريقة حاسمة مبيناً أن اللبودي لم  يتعامل بحسم مع لاعبي هلال الفاشر الذين احتجوا عليه بصورة صارخة تجاوزت  الحدود المسموح بها وكان الواجب أن يحمي نفسه من مطاردة اللاعبين له بإبراز  البطاقة الصفراء لأي لاعب يحتج حد الهرج والمرج مبيناً ان التساهل في مثل  هذه الحالات كثيراً ما تسبب في انتهاء العديد من المباريات التي خرجت من يد  حكامها وتمنى أن يكون اللبودي اكثر صرامة في مثل هذه الحالات حتى يحمي  نفسه من احتجاج اللاعبين على قراراته بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة.
 انتقاد للحكم المساعد 
 وجّه سيحة انتقادات للحكم المساعد في  مباراة المريخ والخيالة وأشار إلى أنه مال لاستخدام رايته في تعطيل العديد  من الهجمات بحالات تسلل لا وجود لها مطلقاً ورأى أن اتخاذ القرار الصحيح في  حالات التسلل لا يتحقق الا بتمركز الحكم المساعد في وضعية جيدة تتيح له  اتخاذ القرار الصحيح بدقة متناهية.
 تحليل في توقيت مناسب 
 كان يمكن أن يمتد الجدل لأيام حول  الهدف الذي سجله أوكراه في شباك هلال الفاشر لكن لحُسن الحظ جاءت فقرة  الأمبراطور بعد ساعات من تلك المباراة لتؤكد صحة الهدف الذي سجله النجم  الغاني ويبدو أن أوكراه كان واثقاً من أنه لم يقع في مصيدة التسلل لذلك لم  يتردد مطلقاً في إيداع الكرة الشباك ولم ينظر في اتجاه الحكم أو مساعده  ولحظة الإعادة وضح أن مدافع هلال الفاشر الذي لوّح بيده للمساعد ليوهمه  بوجود تسلل هو نفسه من ضرب مصيدة التسلل بعد أن تحرك من خلف المنطقة التي  كان يتمركز فيها الساحر الغاني أوكراه.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يتطلع للبرونزية 

 

 يؤدي الخرطوم الوطني مباراته  الاخيرة في بطولة سيكافا بتنزانيا عصر اليوم امام كمبالا سيتي الاوغندي  التي تلعب علي المركزين الثالث والرابع ويسعي الخرطوم للحصول علي الميدالية  البرونزية لاول مرة في تاريخه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أيمن سعيد: مرتاح مع المريخ وثقتي كبيرة في الرئيس جمال الوالي
 
نفى المصري أيمن  سعيد لاعب وسط المريخ أن تكون لديه أي مشاكل مع الأحمر في الوقت الراهن  وقال في حوار مطول أجرته معه الصدى أنه مرتاح للغاية مع الأحمر ولو لم يكن  كذلك لما جدد تعاقده دون أن يتسلم مقدم تعاقده, وأضاف: هناك بعض التفاصيل  القليلة والتي لا تعتبر مزعجة بالنسبة لي لأنني في الأصل اتفقت مع الوالي  على كل التفاصيل وأثق في أن الوالي سينفّذ كل ما اتفق عليه معي لأنه رئيس  محترم ويتعامل معنا بمصداقية كبيرة لذلك لا أشعر بأي قلق لعدم تسلمي مقدم  عقدي ولا أحب أن أناقش هذه التفاصيل في هذه المرحلة لأن المريخ على موعد مع  تحديات أكبر بكثير من مثل هذه التفاصيل الصغيرة والمحسومة أصلاً، أنا أشعر  بحُب كبير للمريخ وكأنني لعبت لهذا النادي على مدى عشرين عاماً وليس  لعامين فقط ولو لم أكن أحمل كل هذا الحب للمريخ وكل التقدير لرئيسه جمال  الوالي لما جدّدت تعاقدي دون أن اتسلم أي مقابل مالي من الأحمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خطر الإيقاف يهدد تسعة لاعبين من الهلال في دوري الأبطال

يهدد خطر الإيقاف على مستوى ماركة الفريق أفريقياً تسعة لاعبين من بينهم خمسة يشكلون عمود الفريق بسبب حصولهم على الورقة الصفراء في المباريات السابقة, ولا يفقد الأزرق جهود أي من لاعبيه بسبب الإيقاف في الجولة الرابعة لكن الحذر سيشوب أداء اللاعبين المهددين خوفاً من الغياب في الجولتين الأخيرتين والحاسمة مما يعني أن تداعيات البطاقات الملوّنة ستكون ماثلة في مباراة المغرب التطواني الثانية, ويعتبر سليمانو سيسيه مدافع الفريق أول لاعب يحصل على الورقة الصفراء في مشاركة الفريق الأفريقية الموسم الحالي وذلك في مباراة مكافحة التهريب الزنزباري في إياب الدور الأول من البطولة فيما حصل أربعة لاعبين على البطاقة الصفراء في مباراة سانغا بلاندي الكنغولي في إياب الدور الثاني هم الكابتن سيف مساوي وبشة وكيبي ونزار حامد, بينما أنذر حكم مباراة الهلال وسموحة المصري لاعب خط وسط الفريق الشباب وليد علاء الدين قبل أن يأتي الحكم الجزائري ويشهر الورقة الصفراء أمام ثلاثة من لاعبي الأزرق في مباراة المغرب التطواني في الجولة الثالثة هم معاوية فداسي، نصر الدين الشغيل وأتير توماس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﺼﻮﻟﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺎﺗﻢ ﺫﻫﺐ ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ .. ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ( ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ٢٠١٥)


 
ﺣﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺎﺗﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﺺ ﻭﺟﺪﻩ  ﻣﺪﻓﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻖ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ ﺍﻟذﻱ ﺣﻠﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﻋﺒﺮ  ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺅﻝ
 ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺎﺗﻢ ﻭﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﺗﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻠﻘﺐ  ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻣﻮﺿﺤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﺛﺔ ﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻟﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮة ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺸﺮﻑ  ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻲ ﻓﺒﻌﺪ ﻭﺻﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﻪ ﺣﺼﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺧﺎﺗﻢ ﺷﺒﻴﺔ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ  ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺗﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﺪﻕ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مـواجهـة ثـأريـة بـين الـمريـخ والـسـلاطين بـالــدوري الســودانـي



  سيخوض فريق المريخ ، متصدر الممتاز السوداني لكرة القدم ، تحدياً جديداً  بطابع الثأر حينما يحل ضيفاً عصر غداً الأحد على مريخ الفاشر "السلاطين" في  مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بالأسبوع 21 من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز  لكرة القدم.
 وتعتبر المباراة بروفة قوية أمام ضيفه وفاق سطيف الجزائري بالجولة الرابعة من بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
  وفي الوقت الذي يتحين فيه المريخ المتصدر الفرصة للأخذ بثأره من مريخ  الفاشر على خسارته منه بأم درمان في الدور الأول بهدف حسن كمال.. فإن صاحب  الأرض ينظر للقاء على أنه سانحة للتسبب بالمتاعب مجدداً للمريخ رغم عدم  التكافئ الفني والبدني في هذه المرحلة الموسم والتي يكون فيها المريخ أعلى  كعبا من واقع شخصية فريقه الفنية والبدنية القوية التي أظهرها بنجاح في  مبارياته بأبطال أفريقيا.
 ويحتل مريخ الفاشر المركز السادس برصيد 25  نقطة.. ويملك مديره الفني شرف الدين أحمد موسى والعديد من اللاعبين الذي  يشكلون ركيزة للفريق مباراة الغد وعلى رأسهم لاعب المريخ وقائده السابق  فيصل العجب ، وحسن كمال ومشرف زكريا, عبد الرحمن كايا محمد خميس والنيجيري  ديفيدز.
 أما المريخ الذي ضرب برباعية ضيفه هلال الفاشر يوم الخميس  الماضي فسيدخل المباراة بعدة أهداف منها الإستمرار في درب الإنتصارات  والإطمئنان على جاهزية العديد من العناصر لمباراة وفاق سطيف.. والأهم تعزيز  الصدارة التي يحتلها الآن برصيد 42 نقطة
 ووتوفر كل عناصر الفريق  للمدير الفني جارزيتو بإستثناء الحارس الدولي الأوغندي جمال سالم الذي  يشارك مع منتخب بلاده الأولمبي ضد نظيره المصري وسيحل محله المعز محجوب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يدرس منحها إمتيازات أكثر :خمس دول إفريقية تتصدر تصنيف الأندية بينها السودان

اشترك السودان مع مصر وتونس  والكنغو الديمقراطة والجزائر في صدارة تصنيف الكاف للاندية الافريقية وذلك  بفضل النتنائج الجيدة للاندية في بطولتي الابطال والكونفدرالية ..

وشهد التصنيف سقوطا لدول متقدمة في  لعبة كرة القدم مثل ساحل العاج والكاميرون والمغرب التي تراجعت الى المراكز  بعد الخامس وبفارق نقاط كبير من الخماسي المتصدر ..

ويدرس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم  مقترحا لمنح الدول الخمسة الاولى امتيازات اكثر من السماح لها بالمشاركة  بفريق اضافي في كل بطولة .. ولا يستبعد ان يتم ذلك في العام المقبل ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة خاصة لمباراتي القمة

كون  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لجنة خاصة للاشراف علي مباراتي الهلال والتطواني  والمريخ ووفاق سطيف الجزائري وستبدأ اللجنة ترتيباتها خلال اجتماع يعقد  اليوم الاحد.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مشكورين جدا ياشباب . .   . . . . 

اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ اليوم ياااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ : ﺧﻤﺎﺳﻲ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺳﺎﺩﻓﻊ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ



ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ ﺩﻳﻴغﻮ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻗﻮﻯ ﻭﻣﺤﺘﺮﻡ وﺗﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻧﺰﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻬﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻳﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ، ﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻻﻥ ﻓﻰ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﺘﺨﻮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻮﺀ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﻭﺍﺛﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ، ﻭ ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻻﻳﻄﺎﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺻﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻭﺟﻮﻩ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﻩ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺳﺘﺠﺪ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﻬﺎ ﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ، ﻭﻭﻋﺪ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﻰ 
ﺳﻴﺎﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻭﺭﺓ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﺳﺎﻧﺤﺔ ﻻﻛﺒﺮ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ .

*

----------


## عز الدين

*جمال سالم يعود للخرطوم اليوم :




  يصل البلاد ظهر اليوم اليوغندي جمال سالم حارس مرمي نادي المريخ قادما من  كمبالا بعد مشاركته فى مباراة مناخب بلاده الاولمبي ضد نظيره المصري، و  سينخرط سالم فى التدريبات اعتبارا من الغد بإذن الله ( بعد عودة بعثة  الفريق من الفاشر).
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*بسبب الامطار : المريخ يتدرب بساحة الفندق:



   استقبلت مدينة الفاشر بعثة المريخ امس بامطار غزيرة استمرت حتى المساء حيث  لم يتمكن الفريق من اداء تدريبه بملعب النقعة ليكتفي المدير الفني باداء  تدريب خفيف لم يستمر لاكثر من ساعة بساحة فندق على محمود شارك فيه كل  المتواجدين مع البعثة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ : ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺟﺪﻳﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ



ﻭﺻﻒ  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ  ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺣﺪ ﺑﺄﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﻟﻠﻐﺎﻳﺔ ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻨﺘﻘﻞ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﺼﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻭﺷﺪﺩ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺃﻥ  ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﺃﻧﺼﺎﺭﻩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ  ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯً ﺟﻴﺪﺍً ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻭﺭﺍﻫﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﻀﻲ ﻗﺪﻣﺎً ﻓﻲ ﺻﺪﺍﺭﺗﻪ  ﻟﻤﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭﺭﺃﻯ ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺿﻊ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻋﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﺭﻫﺎﻕ  ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺑﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ  ﻛﺎﻣﻞ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺘﻪ ﻓﻀﻼً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺭﺍﺣﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻓﻲ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﻓﺈﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺟﻴﺪﺓ ﺗﻜﻔﻞ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ  ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين يا زعماء 
اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
المريخ والسلاطين في صراع أحمر خالص على النقعة			 				 		 					     
 
 يسعى   المريخ لتعزيز صدارته لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز عندما يحل ضيفاً على   السلاطين في الرابعة والنصف من عصر اليوم على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ضمن   الجولة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويدخل المريخ المباراة في الصدارة   بـ42 نقطة ويبدو حريصاً على مواصلة الانتصارات وتعزيز موقعه في الصدارة   ويسعى المريخ كذلك على تقديم عرض قوي ومميز يطمئن به جماهيره ويعلن جاهزيته   للمباراة الأفريقية الصعبة التي تنتظره أمام وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل   في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال، أما مريخ الفاشر  فيدخل  المباراة في المركز السادس برصيد 25 نقطة ويأمل تكرار ما فعله  بالمريخ في  الدورة الأولى عندما أجبره على قبول الهزيمة على أرضه وأمام  جماهيره بهدف  حسن كمال الغائب عن مباراة اليوم.  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي يجتمع بأوكراه ويقحم خمسة عناصر جديدة في مباراة اليوم.. والأمطار تهطل بغزارة في الفاشر			 				 		 					  
 

 
يعول   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ كثيراً على الساحر الغاني أوغستين   أوكراه في تسجيل الأهداف وحسم المباريات الصعبة لفريقه في بطولة الدوري   الممتاز بعد أن أصبح أوكراه يسجل بمعدل جيد حيث تكفل بتسجيل أربعة أهداف في   آخر مباراتين لفريقه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ كوستي والخيالة   بواقع هدفين في كل مباراة وعقب نهاية مران المريخ أمس اجتمع الفرنسي   غارزيتو لفترة طويلة بالغاني أوكراه وقدم له العديد من النصائح حتى يمضي   قدماً في رحلة الإجادة والتألق وتسجيل الأهداف ويريد غارزيتو أن يساعده   أوكراه على حسم المباراة الصعبة أمام مريخ الفاشر بسرعته الفائقة ومهاراته   العالية ودقته المتناهية في إصابة الهدف بعد أن وصل أوكراه إلى قمة مستواه   الفني والبدني واذا نجح أوكراه في مواصلة مشوار الإجادة والتألق وتسجيل   الأهداف في مباراة اليوم يتوقع أن يصبح في مقدمة خيارات غارزيتو للمباراة   الصعبة أمام وفاق سطيف.


الأمطار تهطل بالفاشر لعدة ساعات ولا أثر للشمس


منذ   وصول بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة الفاشر في العاشرة صباحاً كانت السماء تبشّر   بهطول أمطار غزيرة وبالفعل هطلت الأمطار بغزارة في الساعة الثانية ظهراً   واستمرت لمدة ساعة ونصف وتوقفت لساعة واحدة ثم عاودت الهطول مرة أخرى   لساعتين وعندما لم تتوقف الأمطار أمر الفرنسي غارزيتو اللاعبين بالتوجه إلى   الملعب وتدرب الفريق في أجواء ماطرة حيث لم تكن الأمطار في الفترة   المسائية غزيرة لذلك لم يجد اللاعبون أي صعوبة في أداء مران قوي طمأن   المدير الفني على أن فريقه في كامل جاهزيته لمباراة اليوم، ولم تظهر الشمس   في مدينة الفاشر طوال يوم أمس وماتزال سماء المدينة تبشّر بهطول المزيد من   الأمطار الأمر الذي أثار مخاوف اللاعبين من احتمال هطول الأمطار أثناء   المباراة في ظل الحديث عن سوء ملعب النقعة لكن غارزيتو غير متخوف على   الإطلاق من الظروف الطبيعية ويرى أن فريقه جاهز بما يكفي للتغلب على   المنافس مهما كان من أمر الظروف الطبيعية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يبشر فريقه بالحصول على لقب دوري الأبطال بعد حصوله على خاتم الحظ بالفاشر			 				 		 					     
 

  حصل   المدير الفني للمريخ الفرنسي غارزيتو على خاتم من الذهب الخالص وجده   مدفوناً في الملعب الملحق بالفندق الذي حلت به بعثة المريخ بالفاشر عصر أمس   حيث تجمّع حوله عدد من اللاعبين من بينهم المعز محجوب وراجي وعلاء الدين   ودخلوا في جدال مع المدير الفني بأن هذا الخاتم مطلي بالذهب وليس من الذهب   الخالص لكن في النهاية تأكد غارزيتو من أن الخاتم الذي وجده في الملعب من   الذهب الخالص فجاهر للاعبين بتفاؤله الشديد بهذا الخاتم وبأنه سيشهد  تتويج  المريخ بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا العام مبيناً أن نفس الواقعة  حدثت له  في الفترة التي كان يشرف فيها على تدريب مازيمبي الكنغولي، فبعد  وصول فريقه  إلى دور الأربعة كان يعمل على تجهيز الملعب للتدريبات وأثناء  تلك العملية  حصل على خاتم من الذهب شبيه جداً بالذي وجده في الملعب الملحق  بالفندق الذي  أقامت به بعثة المريخ بالفاشر وبالتالي قال غارزيتو إنه  متفائل جداً بأن  فريقه سيحصل على لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا العام لكن  عدد من اللاعبين  داعبوا المدير الفني بأن هذا الخاتم اذا لم يكن من الذهب  وكان من الفضة  ربما منح المريخ وصافة دوري الأبطال ورد غارزيتو عليهم بأنه  واثق من أن هذا  الخاتم من الذهب الخالص وبالتالي فإن فريقه سيتوج بلقب  دوري أبطال أفريقيا  هذا العام . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أعاد له ذكريات إنجازه التاريخي مع الغربان
غارزيتو ينقّب عن الذهب بالفاشر ويحصل على خاتم التفاؤل
المدير الفني يعرب عن تفاؤله الشديد بحصول فريقه على دوري الأبطال بعد الذهبية الغالية



الفاشر ـ وائل السر

سبق الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء اللاعبين وبقية طاقمه المعاون إلى الملعب الصغير الملحق بالفندق الذي حلّت فيه بعثة المريخ بالفاشر من أجل تجهيز الملعب للتدريبات ووضع العلامات الخاصة بتمارين اللياقة البدنية والجمل التكتيكية واستعان غارزيتو بقطعة من الحديد لحفر أجزاء من الملعب لتثبيت العلامات وأثناء حفر المدير الفني حصل على خاتم من الذهب الخالص وجده مدفوناً في الملعب الملحق بالفندق وتجمّع حوله عدد من اللاعبين من بينهم المعز محجوب وراجي وعلاء الدين ودخلوا في جدال مع المدير الفني بأن هذا الخاتم مطلي بالذهب وليس من الذهب الخالص لكن في النهاية تأكد غارزيتو من أن الخاتم الذي وجده في الملعب من الذهب الخالص فجاهر للاعبين بتفاؤله الشديد بهذا الخاتم وبأنه سيشهد تتويج المريخ بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا العام مبيناً أن نفس الواقعة حدثت له في الفترة التي كان يشرف فيها على تدريب مازيمبي الكنغولي، فبعد وصول فريقه إلى دور الأربعة كان يعمل على تجهيز الملعب للتدريبات وأثناء تلك العملية حصل على خاتم من الذهب شبيه جداً بالذي وجده في الملعب الملحق بالفندق الذي أقامت به بعثة المريخ بالفاشر وبالتالي قال غارزيتو إنه متفائل جداً بأن فريقه سيحصل على لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا العام لكن عدد من اللاعبين داعبوا المدير الفني بأن هذا الخاتم اذا لم يكن من الذهب وكان من الفضة ربما منح المريخ وصافة دوري الأبطال ورد غارزيتو عليهم بأنه واثق من أن هذا الخاتم من الذهب الخالص وبالتالي فإن فريقه سيتوج بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا العام.

أصبح يعول عليه كثيراً في التسجيل

اجتماع مطول بين غارزيتو وأوكراه لحسم موقعة السلاطين

يبدو أن غارزيتو أصبح يعول كثيراً على الساحر الغاني أوغستين أوكراه في تسجيل الأهداف وحسم المباريات الصعبة لفريقه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن أصبح أوكراه يسجل بمعدل جيد حيث تكفل بتسجيل أربعة أهداف في آخر مباراتين لفريقه في بطولة الدوري الممتاز أمام مريخ كوستي والخيالة بواقع هدفين في كل مباراة وعقب نهاية مران المريخ أمس اجتمع الفرنسي غارزيتو لفترة طويلة بالغاني أوكراه وقدم له العديد من النصائح حتى يمضي قدماً في رحلة الإجادة والتألق وتسجيل الأهداف ويريد غارزيتو أن يساعده أوكراه على حسم المباراة الصعبة أمام مريخ الفاشر بسرعته الفائقة ومهاراته العالية ودقته المتناهية في إصابة الهدف بعد أن وصل أوكراه إلى قمة مستواه الفني والبدني واذا نجح أوكراه في مواصلة مشوار الإجادة والتألق وتسجيل الأهداف في مباراة اليوم يتوقع أن يصبح في مقدمة خيارات غارزيتو للمباراة الصعبة أمام وفاق سطيف.

قيادي باتحاد الفاشر:

ملعب النقعة تم تأهيله وأصبح في أفضل حالاته

استبعد صلاح أبورنات القيادي باتحاد الفاشر المحلي لكرة القدم أن يجد المريخ أي معاناة في أداء مباراة اليوم على ملعب النقعة مشيراً إلى أن أرضية الملعب مميزة للغاية بعد أن شهد أعمال صيانة وتحديث كبيرة جعلته يصل إلى أفضل حالاته وذلك بعد أن لاحظ اتحاد الفاشر رغبة السلاطين في أداء غالبية مبارياتهم في الممتاز على هذا الملعب الذي يضمن لهم حضور جماهيري كبير لقُربه من المدينة مبيناً أن النقعة سيظهر في أفضل حالاته وسيحصل على إشادة لاعبي المريخ ومديرهم الفني.

الأمطار تهطل بالفاشر لعدة ساعات ولا أثر للشمس

منذ وصول بعثة المريخ إلى مدينة الفاشر في العاشرة صباحاً كانت السماء تبشّر بهطول أمطار غزيرة وبالفعل هطلت الأمطار بغزارة في الساعة الثانية ظهراً واستمرت لمدة ساعة ونصف وتوقفت لساعة واحدة ثم عاودت الهطول مرة أخرى لساعتين وعندما لم تتوقف الأمطار أمر الفرنسي غارزيتو اللاعبين بالتوجه إلى الملعب وتدرب الفريق في أجواء ماطرة حيث لم تكن الأمطار في الفترة المسائية غزيرة لذلك لم يجد اللاعبون أي صعوبة في أداء مران قوي طمأن المدير الفني على أن فريقه في كامل جاهزيته لمباراة اليوم، ولم تظهر الشمس في مدينة الفاشر طوال يوم أمس وماتزال سماء المدينة تبشّر بهطول المزيد من الأمطار الأمر الذي أثار مخاوف اللاعبين من احتمال هطول الأمطار أثناء المباراة في ظل الحديث عن سوء ملعب النقعة لكن غارزيتو غير متخوف على الإطلاق من الظروف الطبيعية ويرى أن فريقه جاهز بما يكفي للتغلب على المنافس مهما كان من أمر الظروف الطبيعية.

عبده جابر:

واثق من قدرتي على التسجيل في شباك السلاطين

تمنى مهاجم الفرقة الحمراء عبده جابر أن يحصل على فرصة المشاركة في مباراة اليوم أمام مريخ الفاشر حتى يسهم مع زملائه في عودة الفريق إلى الخرطوم بالنقاط الثلاث مبيناً أن الأحمر في كامل جاهزيته الفنية والبدنية ويستطيع أن يقدم أفضل مالديه أمام السلاطين بما يساعده في تحقيق نتيجة طيبة تدعم صدارة الفريق لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وتعهد عبده جابر بعدم تفريط الأحمر في اي نقطة طوال مشواره في المنافسة حتى التتويج بلقب البطولة مؤكداً أن الأحمر سيكسب مباراة اليوم حتى يطمئن أنصاره على قدرته في تقديم مباراة جيدة وتحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف وأشار جابر إلى أنه راغب بشدة في المشاركة وواثق من أنه سيسجل في شباك السلاطين وسيساعد فريقه في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

++

غارزيتو لا يرغب في الابتعاد كثيراً عن خيار أمير وعلاء في الدفاع

برغم رغبة غارزيتو في عدم مشاركة لاعبيه بصورة مستمرة في المباريات الأفريقية والمحلية بما يؤدي إلى استهلاكهم وتراجع مستواهم لكن بعض الظروف المتمثلة في عدم وجود بدائل جيدة ظلت تفرض عليه استهلاك بعض العناصر بالمشاركات المستمرة حيث لم يستبعد أمير كمال وعلاء من تشكيلته في مباراة هلال الفاشر برغم المجهود الكبير للثنائي في مباراة وفاق سطيف وكانت التوقعات تشير إلى أن غارزيتو سيعمل على إراحة أمير وعلاء الدين ولن يدفع بهما في مباراة اليوم لكن غارزيتو وقبل انطلاقة المران الذي أجراه الفريق في الخامسة من عصر أمس حرص على الحديث لفترة طويلة مع أمير كمال ومن ثم علاء الدين يوسف وقدم لهما العديد من النصائح حتى يسهما في تأمين الدفاع الأحمر بصورة جيدة، وكان غارزيتو قد أبعد طرفي الملعب مصعب ورمضان عجب عن مباراة هلال الفاشر لكن مشاركة النجمين في مباراة اليوم تبدو واردة بنسبة كبيرة حتى يطمئن على جاهزيتهما لقيادة الفريق في المباراة الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف.

المصري أحمد كيبر مدرباً لمريخ الفاشر

حسم مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ الفاشر أمر التعاقد مع المدرب الجديد الذي يخلف شرف الدين أحمد موسى المدرب السابق الذي تقدم باستقالته عن تدريب السلاطين وأعلن المجلس التعاقد مع المدرب المصري أحمد كيبر باعتباره صاحب تجربة سابقة في الدوري السوداني تمكّنه من تقديم خدماته بسرعة لمريخ الفاشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، ولن يشرف كيبر على الفريق في مباراة اليوم أمام المريخ لكنه سيجلس على مقاعد البدلاء للوقوف على مستوى اللاعبين بعد أن وصل كيبر إلى الفاشر بنفس الطائرة التي أقلت البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك وسيتولى المدرب المساعد نائل الذي تعاقد معه المجلس مؤخراً قيادة الفريق في مباراة اليوم على أن يتولى كيبر المسئولية عقب نهاية مباراة المريخ مباشرةً، وكان مريخ الفاشر قد ظهر بصورة مميزة للغاية في الدورة الأولى وحصل على الصدارة في أحد الأسابيع لكن مستواه تراجع بصورة كبيرة في الدورة الثانية بعامل ضعف الإعداد الذي دفع بالمدرب شرف الدين لتقديم استقالته برغم النجاحات الكبيرة التي حققها مع مريخ الفاشر.

أحمد ضفر:

لن نتعامل مع مباراة اليوم كإعداد للوفاق

نفى أحمد ضفر نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء أن تكون مباراة اليوم أمام مريخ الفاشر مجرد إعداد للفريق للمباراة الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف مشيراً إلى أنهم يتعاملون مع المباراة باعتبارها مباراة مهمة في بطولة لا تقل أهمية عن الأفريقية لأنها هي التي تؤهلهم لمثل هذه المشاركات وأبان ضفر أنهم تعاهدوا على كسب نقاط مباراتي هلال ومريخ الفاشر حتى يواصل الأحمر زحفه بقوة نحو لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأشاد ضفر بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الأحمر أمام هلال الفاشر وأكد قدرة فريقه على تقديم مستوى أفضل في مباراة اليوم حتى يطمئن أنصاره على أنه في كامل جاهزيته للمباراة الأفريقية الصعبة أمام وفاق سطيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإثارة حاضرة في المرحلة الرابعة للدوري التأهيلي
الأمير البحراوي يعلن عن نفسه بقوة كأحد المرشحين للصعود للممتاز
مريخا نيالا وأم روابة يسقطان أمام النيل والشرطة.. والإكسبريس يعود بالنقاط كاملة من الحصاحيصا
عضو بنادي الشرطة: استفزاز عمر ملكية لعب دوراً في الانتصار الذي تحقق على مريخ أم روابة

عمر ملكية

التيجاني محمد احمد

تواصلت الإثارة في المرحلة الرابعة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي المؤهل للدوري الممتاز وكانت أبرز المفاجآت في النسخة الحالية للتأهيلي بزوغ نجم الأمير البحراوي الذي أعلن عن نفسه بقوة كأحد المرشحين للتأهل لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز بنهاية العام الحالي بعد أن حقق الفريق الفوز في مباراتيه الأوليين في المرحلة الرابعة أمام أهلي عطبرة والأمير البحراوي ليقترب أكثر من التأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي، وهناك ايضاً العديد من المفاجآت التي حدثت في الجولتين الأوليين من مسابقة الدوري التأهيلي تتابعونها عبر السطور التالية:

في المجموعة الأولى خسر مريخ نيالا أمام ضيفه النيل شندي بهدفين لهدف ليرتفع النيل شندي الى 4 نقاط ويظل مريخ نيالا بدون رصيد في المباراة الثانية استطاعت الشرطة القضارف أن تحقق فوزاً ثميناً على مستضيفها مريخ أم روابة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف لترتفع الشرطة بنقاطها الى 4 نقاط في صدارة المجموعة الأولى وفي المجموعة الثانية استطاع الأمير البحراوي أن يتفوق على الشمالية الدامر بثلاثة أهداف لهدف ليرتفع الأمير بنقاطه الى 6 نقاط متصدراً المجموعة ويتجمد رصيد الشمالية في 3 نقاط وفي المباراة الثانية نجح الأهلي عطبرة في الفوز على النيل المناقل بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين ليرتفع الأكسبريس إلى 3 نقاط بينما ظل النيل المناقل بلا رصيد وكان هلال الحصاحيصاً 3 نقاط قد خلد للراحة في الأسبوع المنصرم من المجموعة الأولى بينما في المجموعة الثانية كان النهضة ربك جلس للراحة بعد أن كان خسر مباراته الأولى أمام الشمالية الدامر بهدف بالدامر، وشهدت الجولة الثانية من المرحلة السابعة معاناة واضحة لمريخي نيالا وأم روابة بعد أن قبلا الخسارة على أرضيهما أمام النيل شندي والشرطة القضارف فيما عاد أهلي عطبرة بانتصار غالٍ من الحصاحيصا بعد فوزه على النيل المناقل بثلاثة أهداف لهدفين.

سكرتير الأمير: نقاتل في جبهتين.. وراضون عن المستوى

قال أيمن سر الختم سكرتير الأمير البحراوي إن الفريق استطاع أن يحصد 6 نقاط رغم أن الدوري كان متوقفاً موضحاً أنهم راضين تماماً عن المستويات التي يقدمها الأمير وأضاف أيمن إن الجهاز الفني يقوم بعمل كبير والجميع يعمل من أجل مواصلة الأمير للمضي قدماً في المنافسة وحجز المكان الطبيعي للفريق البحراوي ويرى أيمن أن مباريات دوري الخرطوم ستعد الفريق جيداً للتأهيلي حيث يخوض الفريق أول مباراة في الدوري في افتتاحية القسم الثاني أمام أبو روف قائلاً إن مباريات الدوري خير إعداد للتأهيلي والأمير سيقاتل في كل الجبهات حتى يصل للغاية المنشودة وقال أيمن إن الفريق عانى من بعض الغيابات في المباريات السابقة بسبب الإيقاف ولكن في مباراة النهضة ربك سيكون كل اللاعبين موجودين والأمر بيد الجهاز الفني.

حسن صابر: خسرنا بسبب الأخطاء والأمير لم يكن أفضل منّا

قال حسن صابر المدير الفني للشمالية الدامر إن الخسارة ليست نهاية مطاف وإن الشمالية مازال في المنافسة موضحاً إنه تبقت مباراة خارج الأرض وداخل الديار وسيسعى الفريق لتحسين موقفه والخروج بنتائج إيجابية واضاف صابر إن الخسارة كانت نتيجة أخطاء وهفوات والجهاز الفني يعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء وقال صابر إن الأمير لم يكن أفضل من الشمالية في المباراة وسوء الطالع حرم الشمالية من الفوز مشيراً إلى أن الفريق يوالي إعداده بتمارين متواصلة وسيخوض يوم الثلاثاء المقبل مباراة في الدوري المحلي أمام الجزيرة ستكون خير إعداد للشمالة للمضي قدماً في الدوري التأهيلي.

هلال الحصاحيصا ينشد الفوز الأول

يواصل هلال الحصاحيصا معسكره بالحصاحيصا متأهباً لمواجهة مريخ نيالا يوم الجمعة المقبل في الجولة الثالثة من المرحلة الرابعة ويعوّل الهلال صاحب الأرض على جمهور الحصاحيصا وما حولها وأبدى همام إبراهيم رئيس هلال الحصاحيصا رضاءهم عن المستويات التي يقدمها الفريق وأكد أن كل الحصاحيصا تقف معنا على المستوى الرسمي والشعبي وأضاف همام إن الهلال سيخوض مباراة في الدوري المحلي أمام الشبيبة وستكون خير إعداد لمباراة الجمعة في التأهيلي عندما يستضيف الهلال مريخ نيالا.

مرتضى دياب: شكراً ملكية.. استفزنا فانتصرنا عليه

وصلت بعثة الشرطة القضارف أمس للخرطوم ونزلت باستراحة المهندسين حتى السفر إلى شندي يوم الأربعاء المقبل لمواجهة النيل شندي لحساب المجموعة الثانية ومن جهته قال مرتضى دياب عضو القطاع الرياضي بالشرطة القضارف إن المعنويات عالية وأهالي القضارف خرجوا بعد المباراة معبرين عن فرحتهم بالفوز الذي تحقق في الأسبوع المنصرم وقال مرتضى إن من أسباب الفوز على مريخ أم روابة بثلاثية هو عزيمة وإصرار لاعبي الشرطة والذين استفزهم حديث عمر ملكية مدرب المريخ وحديثه عن سهولة المباراة مضيفاً إنه يشكر ملكية على استفزازه لشرطة القضارف وكشف مرتضى إن الشرطة سيخوض تجربتين وديتين أمام أمبدة والأمير يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء على التوالي.

مدرب النيل المناقل:

الأخطاء الفردية وراء الخسارة أمام الإكسبريس

قال كفاح صالح المدير الفني للنيل المناقل إن الخسارة التي تعرض لها الفريق أمام أهلي عطبرة كانت بسبب أخطاء فردية موضحاً ان النيل مازال في المنافسة وباستطاعته العودة والمواصلة حتى يصل للغاية المرجوة وأضاف كفاح ان أهلي عطبرة فريق مميز ويقوده مدرب قدير مشيراً إلى أن للنيل طموح كبير وهدف يرغبون في الوصول له وقال كفاح إن المواجهة المقبلة ستكون صعبة لأنها أمام النهضة ربك وهو فريق أعد نفسه بصورة ممتازة ويمتلك جهاز فني ممتاز لذلك فإنهم يسعون بكل جد ليضع النيل المناقل بصمته ويكون له وضعه في هذه المنافسة.

مدير الكرة بمريخ أم روابة:

سوء الطالع حرمنا من النتيجةواللاعبين لم يقصروا

قال خالد كربشين مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ أم روابة إنهم لم يتوقعوا الخسارة أمام الشرطة القضارف أمس الأول مبيناً أن اللاعبين أدوا المباراة بروح عالية واستطاعوا أن يتقدموا في النتيجة ولكن سوء الطالع والأخطاء ساهمت في النتيجة غير المتوقعة وخروج الفريق خاسراً أمام الشرطة وأضاف خالد ان الجهاز الفني والمجلس بعد المباراة عقدوا جلسة مكاشفة مع اللاعبين لتجاوز آثار الهزيمة وقال خالد إن المريخ سيخوض مباراة في الدوري المحلي أمام الأهلي سيقف خلالها الجهاز الفني على اكتمال الجاهزية يوم الثلاثاء المقبل وكشف خالد إن المريخ سيتوجه بعد المباراة أمام الأهلي لمدينة ود مدني لإقامة معسكر قصير قبل المواجهة في الأسبوع الرابع أمام الهلال الحصاحيصا وقال خالد إنهم الآن يفكرون ويتطلعون للتقدم بثبات لافتاً إلى أن المريخ يضم عناصر هي الأميز وقادرون على تحقيق المطلوب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي غارزيتو يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى):
سأدفع بخمسة لاعبين جدد اليوم ولست متخوفاً من السلاطين
الأمطار لن تحرمنا من العودة بالنقاط الثلاث لكني أخشى التحكيم



الفاشر ـ وائل السر

أدلى الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء بتصريحات مهمة للصدى وأكد جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم أمام السلاطين مبيناً أنه يعلم تماماً أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة لأنها أمام فريق قوي ومحترم استطاع أن يفرض الخسارة على الأحمر في عقر داره لكن غارزيتو عاد وأشار إلى أن مريخ النصف الثاني من الموسم غير لذلك فهو واثق من قدرة فريقه في العودة إلى الخرطوم بالنقاط الثلاث كما تحدث عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء تحدث غارزيتو عن الأمطار التي هطلت بغزارة في مدينة الفاشر طيلة يوم أمس واستبعد أن تؤثر على أداء فريقه في مباراة اليوم أمام السلاطين مبيناً أن المريخ وصل مرحلة متقدمة من الاحترافية وبالتالي أصبح أكثر قدرة على التعامل مع مختلف الأجواء مؤكداً أن الأحمر سيؤدي المباراة بصورة طبيعية حتى لو هطلت الأمطار أثناء المقابلة وأضاف: شخصياً أنا سعيد جداً للأجواء الجميلة في مدينة الفاشر والتي ساعدت اللاعبين في أداء المران بصورة جيدة رغم وصولهم إلى المدينة في العاشرة صباحاً واتمنى أن تتواصل هذه الأجواء حتى يوم المباراة لأنني استمتعت بجو أكثر من رائع في مدينة الفاشر، وأبان غارزيتو أن المباريات تُلعب في الأمطار بصورة طبيعية في فرنسا برغم التصريف الجيد هناك ولكن حتى الملاعب الأفريقية التي تعاني في التصريف كثيراً ما تُلعب فيها المباريات أثناء الأمطار وبالتالي فهو غير متخوف على الإطلاق من مباراة اليوم من العوامل الطبيعية ويثق في أن فريقه سينتصر في كل الأحوال بغض النظر عن الأجواء واحتمال هطول الأمطار مجدداً اليوم.

وجوه جديدة

كشف غارزيتو عن وجوه جديدة سيدفع بها في التشكيل الأساسي لفريقه في مباراة اليوم مبيناً أنه في مباراة هلال الفاشر دفع بخمسة لاعبين لم يشاركوا في آخر مباراة تنافسية للفريق ومع ذلك كانت النتيجة مميزة جداً بعد أن ظهر البدلاء الذين دفع بهم بصورة مميزة للغاية ورجّحوا كفة المريخ في تلك المباراة وساعدوه على تسجيل أربعة أهداف ووعد غارزيتو بالمضي في مشاركة اللاعبين بطريقة المداورة حتى تكون الفرصة سانحة أمام أكبر عدد من اللاعبين وحتى لا يستهلك مجموعة بعينها بالمشاركات المستمرة مضيفاً أنه سيدفع اليوم بخمسة عناصر جديدة في مباراة مريخ الفاشر برغم أن المباراة صعبة وأمام فريق جيد لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن كل عناصره في درجة متساوية من الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية وهناك تقارب كبير في المستوى بين جميع اللاعبين لذلك فهو واثق من أن أي مجموعة يدفع بها تستطيع القيام بالمهمة على أكمل وجه.

مريخ الفاشر يلعب بشراسة أمام القمة

قال غارزيتو إنه يعرف منافسه جيداً في مباراة اليوم ويعرف نهمه للحصول على النقاط أمام العملاقين بالتحديد مبيناً أن مريخ الفاشر استطاع في الدورة الأولى أن يفرض الهزيمة على المريخ في عقر داره وأن يجبر الهلال على قبول التعادل ولذلك سيتعامل معه بدرجة عالية من الحذر والتركيز حتى يتمكن من الحصول على النقاط كاملة وأضاف: مريخ الفاشر فريق مميز ويضم لاعبين على درجة عالية من التميز واذا لم نعمل له ألف حساب يمكن أن يحدث لنا مفاجأة سيئة في توقيت غير مناسب على الإطلاق، وتحدثت مع اللاعبين كثيراً عن مريخ الفاشر وخطورة هذا الفريق سيما وأنه يلعب بأرضه وبمناصرة قاعدته الجماهيرية وتلقيت تأكيدات قاطعة من اللاعبين بالأداء بقوة وشراسة في مباراة اليوم لأننا لا نستهدف أي نتيجة غير الفوز ونرغب في العودة للخرطوم بالنقاط الثلاث حتى نحافظ على صدارتنا لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حتى نهاية المسابقة في رحلة البحث عن لقب البطولة.

متخوف فقط من التحكيم

قال غارزيتو إنه لا يخشى منافسه مريخ الفاشر ولا يخشى الظروف المناخية التي يمكن أن تتغير في أي لحظة حتى لو هطلت الأمطار أثناء المباراة لكنه يخشى فقط التحكيم السيئ في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز والذي مثّل مصدر معاناة حقيقية لفريقه وتمنى غارزيتو أن تختار لجنة الحكام الحكم المناسب والمؤهل الذي يستطيع إدارة المباراة بصورة ممتازة ويخرج بها إلى بر الأمان مؤكداً أن فريقه لا يحتاج لأي مساعدة من التحكيم ولا يرغب فيها مطلقاً ولا يرضى أن يُظلم منافسه حتى يكسب نقاطاً لا يستحقها وتابع: نريد التحكيم العادل الذي يمنح كل طرف حقه ولو تحقق ذلك في جميع مباريات الدوري الممتاز أنا واثق من قدرة فريقي على كسب كل المباريات المتبقية والتتويج بلقب الدوري الممتاز.

حاولنا أداء مران ولكن

قال غارزيتو إنه كان يرغب في أداء مران على ملعب المباراة لكن نظراً لانشغاله بمباراة تنافسية أخرى لم يستطع المريخ أداء أي مران على ملعب المباراة واكتفى بتدريب خفيف في الملعب الملحق بالفندق مبيناً أن ملعب النقعة ليس بغريب على اللاعبين وبالتالي يستطيعون التعامل معه دون التأثر بعدم أداء الفريق لأي تدريب على هذا الملعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم عبد الغفار : والي الولاية أخجلنا بكرمه الحاتمي والجمهور موعود بمباراة ممتازة

أشاد السيد حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس بعثة المريخ للفاشر بالاهتمام الكبير الذي وجدته البعثة من حكومة ولاية شمال دارفور بقيادة الأستاذ عبد الواحد يوسف والي الولاية والذي حضر مع المريخ من الخرطوم إلى الفاشر في طائرة واحدة ووضع كل الترتيبات المتعلقة باستضافة المريخ على نفقة الوالي وأبان حاتم أن المريخ ومنذ وصوله الفاشر وجد استقبالاً أكثر من رائع وأحسنت حكومة الولاية إكرامه وإقامته وشكر حاتم كل الذين حرصوا على استقبال المريخ في ساحة المطار وخصّ الجماهير الحمراء بشكر خاص مؤكداً أن المريخ سيقدم مباراة جميلة وممتعة أمام السلاطين حتى يؤكد قدرته على مواصلة مشواره الأفريقي بنجاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هشام السليني:المعز محجوب شريك أصيل في هدف الخيالة وعليه الظهور بشكل مختلف اليوم

قال هشام السليني مدرب حراس المريخ السابق إن المعز محجوب حامي عرين الفرقة الفرقة الحمراء لديه مسئولية مباشرة في الهدف الذي سجله هلال الفاشر في مرماه مشيراً إلى أن الدفاع لا يتحمل المسئولية لوحده برغم أن أمير كمال كان يستطيع الوصول للكرة قبل أن يحولها مهاجم هلال الفاشر برأسه في مرمى المعز، وأبان السليني أن الكرة المعكوسة كانت داخل الست ياردات وبالتالي فإن هذه المنطقة هي مسئولية حارس المرمى لذلك يعتبر المعز شريك أصيل في هذا الخطأ برغم أن المريخ لم يتعرض لأي ضغط يذكر أمام هلال الفاشر وتمنى السليني أن يستفيد المعز من هذه الأخطاء حتى يعود أكثر قدرة على الإجادة والتألق في مباراة اليوم أمام السلاطين مبيناً أن المعز عليه أن يستفيد من الفرص التي سنحت له ليقدم المستوى الذي يؤكد بأن الحارس الوطني بخير سيما وأن منتخبنا يعول كثيراً على المعز في تأمين عرينه في المسابقات الأفريقية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنطونيو غارزيتو:كل العناصر في درجة متساوية من الجاهزية البدنية


أكد  انطونيو غارزيتو المدرب العام للمريخ أن كل العناصر بالفرقة الحمراء في  درجة متساوية من حيث الجاهزية البدنية لذلك لم يتأثر الأداء في مباراة هلال  الفاشر رغم التغييرات الكبيرة التي أجراها الجهاز الفني في التشكيلة ولن  يتأثر في مباراة اليوم التي سيقحم فيها الجهاز الفني المزيد من اللاعبين  الجدد وأبان انطونيو أن المريخ يقاتل في أكثر من جبهة وبالتالي الواجب يفرض  أن تكون كل العناصر في درجة عالية من الجاهزية بحيث لا يتأثر أداء الفريق  حتى لو غابت نصف التشكيلة التي يعتمد عليها المدير الفني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقبال رائع للمريخ بالفاشر
الوالي يصل مع اللاعبين بطائرة واحدة ويجتمع بحاتم أثناء الرحلة
المريخ يتدرب عصراً وسط أجواء ماطرة وتألق جماعي للاعبين



الفاشر ـ وائل السر

وصلت إلى مدينة الفاشر في العاشرة من صباح أمس بعثة المريخ لخوض مباراة السلاطين وترأس البعثة حاتم عبد الغفار وصادفت الرحلة تواجد الأستاذ عبد الواحد يوسف والي ولاية شمال دارفور مع بعثة المريخ في نفس الطائرة إلى جانب المصري أحمد كيبر الذي تعاقد مع السلاطين لتولي مهام تدريب الفريق ووجدت بعثة المريخ استقبالاً لا مثيل له لدى وصولها مطار المدينة بعد أن تحركت كل الفعاليات السياسية والرياضية والاجتماعية بالفاشر للمشاركة في استقبال المريخ.

كان في مقدمة المستقبلين الأستاذ التيجاني عبد الله معتمد الفاشر والأستاذ منتصر محمد مدير مكتب طيران شركة بدر بالفاشر ونائبه محمد صديق والسيد حمدان علي مدير مكتب والي الولاية إلى جانب عدد من أعضاء مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ الفاشر بقيادة علي يس وأبوصفيفة والعميد عبد الكريم يوسف مدير شرطة ولاية شمال دارفور والعميد صلاح إلى جانب صلاح أبورنات ممثلاً لاتحاد الفاشر المحلي لكرة القدم وأثناء الرحلة اجتمع الأستاذ عبد الواحد يوسف والي ولاية شمال دارفور وحاتم عبد الغفار وأبلغه اكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بتنفيذ ما وعد به من استضافة لبعثة المريخ في مدينة الفاشر وسلّم حاتم عبد الغفار في الرحلة رقم هاتفي لأحد الأشخاص الذين كلّفهم بالحجز للمريخ في الفندق ووضع كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بحسن استقباله ومعاملته بصورة جيدة وإكرامه في مدينة الفاشر وشكر حاتم عبد الغفار الوالي عبد الواحد يوسف بحرارة على مبادرته الرائعة واعتبرها أفضل تكريم للمريخ حتى يواصل مشواره الأفريقي في رحلة البحث عن بطاقة التأهل إلى دور الاربعة، وتوجهت بعثة المريخ من المطار إلى فندق كريمسون بالفاشر حيث كان موفد والي الولاية في استقبال بعثة المريخ بالفندق وقام بكل الترتيبات المتعلقة بالإقامة والاستضافة مع الالتزام بكل الوجبات التي طلبها الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء.

مران قوي على الملعب الملحق بالفندق

تدرب المريخ في الخامسة والنصف من عصر أمس في الملعب الملحق بالفندق وسط أجواء ماطرة نالت إعجاب الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفريق حيث ركّز على تدريبات الإحماء وتفكيك العضلات وتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية وتمارين لياقة بالعلامات ومن ثم أجرى تقسيمة في وسط الملعب بكرة اليد لمدة نصف ساعة وبعدها عاد وأجرى تقسيمة كاملة وشجع اللاعبين بحرارة ولم يكشف في هذا المران عن ملامح التشكيل الذي سيعتمد عليه في مباراة السلاطين وشهد المران تنافساً محتدماً بين اللاعبين وتألقاً جماعياً الا أن الثنائي الغاني إلى جانب بكري المدينة كانوا الأكثر تألقاً في التقسيمة والتي جعلت غارزيتو أكثر اطمئناناً على قدرة فريقه في الظهور بصورة مميزة أمام السلاطين اليوم.

حوار مطول مع أمير

دخل غارزيتو في حوار مطول مع أمير كمال ومن ثم تحدث مع راجي وعلاء الدين ووضح أن غارزيتو أن يستشير كبار النجوم في التشكيل الذي سيعتمد عليه في مباراة اليوم حتى يضمن الحصول على النقاط الثلاث وأخضع مدرب الحراس الفرنسي نيكولاس المعز محجوب لتدريبات شاقة وعنيفة واطمأن تماماً على أنه في قمة جاهزيته لتأمين عرين الفرقة الحمراء ومساعدة فريقه في الحصول على النقاط الثلاث.

الاجتماع التقليدي ينعقد ظهر اليوم

سينعقد الاجتماع التقليدي للمباراة في الساعة الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم واستنفر مريخ الفاشر جماهير المدينة بصورة غير مسبوقة من أجل مساندته في مباراة اليوم حتى يتمكن من تعطيل المريخ مجدداً والحصول على النقاط الثلاث وستُطرح تذاكر المباراة بفئات دخول عادية من أجل الحصول على مساندة جماهيرية كبيرة في مباراة اليوم أمام المريخ.

شيبون منذ البداية

أصبح في حُكم المؤكد أن يشارك النجم الموهوب شرف شيبون منذ البداية في مباراة اليوم أمام السلاطين بعد أن عمل غارزيتو على تجهيزه وتحدث معه كثيراً عن ضرورة ظهوره بصورة جيدة في مباراة اليوم حتى يدخل خياراته لمباراة وفاق سطيف، وأتاح غارزيتو لشيبون فرصة المشاركة كبديل في مباراة هلال الفاشر في وقتٍ لم يهتم كثيراً ببقية لاعبي الفريق الرديف والذين استبعدهم تماماً من رحلة الفاشر وظل غارزيتو يضع شيبون في مقدمة خياراته نظراً لاجتهاد هذا اللاعب ورغبته في تطوير نفسه فضلاً عن أن غارزيتو يرى في شيبون اللاعب المجتهد الذي يعرف ما يريده منه المدير الفني وينفّذه بصورة حرفية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مواجهة واحدة في الجولة(20) لدوري سوداني الممتاز
المريخ الأفريقي يحل ضيفاً على سلاطين الفاشر عصر اليوم
الأحمر يرفض التنازل عن الصدارة ويسعى للثأر.. وأصحاب الأرض يتوعدونه بتكرار نتيجة الدور الأول



عبد الله التمادي

يواصل المريخ مبارياته في دوري سوداني الممتاز ويخوض في الخامسة من عصر اليوم مباراة ثأرية في الجولة العشرين ويحل ضيفاً على مريخ الفاشر ويرغب الأحمر في مواصلة الانتصارات وصدارة المنافسة فيما يسعى المريخ أن يثأر لنفسه من مريخ الفاشر بعد ان ألحق به الخسارة على ملعبه بأمدرمان في الدور الاول ويرغب الاحمر في الابتعاد بالصدارة والمحافظة على فارق النقاط بينه واقرب المنافسين تمهيداً لاستحقاقاته الافريقية مباراته المفصلية التي يستضيف فيها وفاق سطيف الجزائري مطلع الاسبوع المقبل لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دوري مجموعات دوري ابطال افريقيا ويرغب الاحمر في اصطياد سرب من العصافير في لقاء اليوم والعود بالعلامة الكاملة من معقل السلاطين وكان المريخ حقق فوزاً عريضاً في الجولة السابقة على هلال الفاشر برباعية واكتفى المريخ بمرانين فقط الاول بالخرطوم واختتم أمس على ملعب المباراة بالفاشر فيما انتظم مريخ الفاشر في تدريبات ومعسكر مغلق بالخرطوم طوال الفترة الماضية واستعد بجملة من المباريات الودية.

موقف الفريقين

يتصدر المريخ قائمة الترتيب العام لدوري سوداني بعد أداء(18) مباراة حقق الفوز في (13) وتعادل في ثلاث مناسبات وخسر مواجهتين في الدوري في القسم الاول وأحرز (39) هدفاً في شباك الاندية فيما استقبلت شباكه(7) أهداف فقط.. وكان الأحمر حقق انتصارات متتالية في القسم الثاني بداية من الرابطة كوستي وانتهاءاً بهلال الفاشر يوم الخميس الماضي ويرفض العود مجدداً لمربع الخسائر أو التعادلات.

أما المريخ الفاشر يعود بعد غياب طويل من اللعب على ملعب استاد الفاشر وكان الفريق خاض آخر مباريات أمام هلال الفاشر ويحتل حالياً المركز السادس برصيد(25) نقطة من 17 مباراة عرف الفوز في خمس منها وتعادل في عشر وتقبل الخسارة مرتين فقط.

بروفة لموقعة سطيف

يخوض المريخ العاصمي مباراة اليوم ويعتبرها البروفة الختامية قبل الانتقال الى دوري مجموعات الابطال واستقبال وفاق سطيف الجزائري ويرغب الجهاز الفني في لقاء اليوم لضرب سرب من العصافير بحجر حيث يبحث عن الفوز الرابع عشر في منافسة دوري سوداني الممتاز فيما يسعى الفرنسي ديجو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ في اختبار عناصر قبل الموقعة الافريقية كما يبحث المريخ عن الثأر من خصمه في لقاء اليوم هو الفريق الوحيد الذي فاز عليه داخل امدرمان في الدور الاول بهدف حسن كمال .

خيارات مفتوحة أمام غارزيتو

يحرس الفرنسي ديجو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على مواصلة الانتصارات في الدوري والتمسك بالصدارة فيما يرغب في اختبار العناصر التي يخوض بها المباراة الافريقية المقبلة وستكون خيارات المدرب مفتوحة نسبة لجاهزية كل عناصر الفريق.

رباعية الهلال تهدد أصحاب الأرض

حقق المريخ يوم الخميس الماضي فوزاً عريضاً على ضيفه هلال الفاشر لحساب الجولة(19) ويرغب عصر اليوم في مواصلة الانتصارات العريضة على الخصوم ويهدد مريخ الفاشر بمصير نده التقليدي هلال الفاشر.

المعز يحرس مرماه للمباراة الثانية على التوالي

سيكون المعز محجوب الحارس الثاني في المريخ حضوراً للمباراة الثانية على التوالي وكان المعز وقف في مرمى المريخ في المباراة السابقة أمام هلال الفاشر وذلك لغياب الدولي اليوغندي جمال سالم ويواصل المعز حراسة مرمى الأحمر اليوم .

الفريقان يرفضان الخسارة الثالثة

يرفض طرفا المباراة عصر اليوم تلقي الخسارة الثالثة في النسخة الحالية من دوري سوداني وكان المريخ تقبل الخسارة مرتين في القسم الاول من أهلي شندي ومريخ الفاشر أما المريخ الفاشر تقبل الخسارة مرتين في القسم الثاني من الاهلي الخرطوم والنسور ويرفض الفريقان قبول الخسارة الثالثة في لقاء اليوم.

ملك التعادلات يهدد الأحمر

يسعى المريخ الفاشر لمواصلة مشواره الجيد في النسخة الحالية ويرغب في العودة للمراكز المتقدمة مجدداً وكان الفاشري انهى القسم الأول في المركز الرابع لكنه تراجع وخسر مرتين ولكن حصل على التعادل في عشر مواجهات في الدورتين آخرها أمام المريخ كوستي في الدور الثاني ويلقب بملك التعادلات في النسخة الحالية، ويرغب في احراج الضيوف والحصول على نتيجة ايجابية عصر اليوم ويهدد صدارة الاحمر.

عناصر الخبرة

يراهن مريخ الفاشر على عناصر الخبرة في الفريق لحسم موقعة اليوم أمام متصدر المنافسة وتكرار شريط المباراة الاولى بأمدرمان، ومن ابرز العناصر التي يراهن عليها المدرب في لقاء اليوم فيصل العجب قائد المريخ السابق بجانب محمد موسى ومحمد خميس ومعتز وعبد الرحمن كايا، وعماد عبد الله وحسن كمال بجانب الحارس جاهد محجوب. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ الفاشر يفقد خدمات العجب وحسن كمال أمام المريخ


ذكر نايل  كرم الله المدير الفني المكلف لمريخ الفاشر أن فريقه يملك الطموحات  والقدرة في تقديم مباراة أمام المريخ عصر اليوم وقال: خضنا اعداداً مثالياً  وإن كان متأخراً بعض الشيء لهذه المباراة وألفت إلى أن الفريق قد مرّ  بظروف معقدة إلا أن الفريق استطاع أن يتجاوز كل الصعاب ويحسن الاستعداد  لهذه المباراة الهامة والمحورية وأضاف: نفقد بعض العناصر أبزرهم فيصل العجب  قائد الفريق وعلي حسين وحسن كمال صاحب هدف المباراة السابقة ضد المريخ  بالإضافة الى محمد جياد، إلا أننا نثق تماماً في بقية العقد الفريد في  تحقيق الفوز على المريخ وأكد نايل احترامهم للمريخ كفريق كبير وله صولات  محلية وأفريقية ولا يمكن أن نستهين به ولكن يبقى الطموح موجوداً والأمل تحت  أقدام اللاعبين وأضاف: قبلت التكليف في زمن ضيق وسنؤدي مباراة مقنعة ونأمل  أن نحقق منها المطلوب. والظفر بنقاطها الثلاث ونحن من جانبنا نثق في كل  العناصر الموجودة بالكشف الأحمر لهذه المنازلة. فقط نتمنى التوفيق لكل  اللاعبين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إجتماع مهم لقطاع المراحل السنية الجديد للمريخ ظهر اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي

الساعة 2 ظهر اليوم اول اجتماع رسمي لقطاع الفرق السنية برئاسة طارق المعتصم الرئيس المناوب وبحضور كل الاعضاء كابتن عادل امين و بهاء الدين ابوشعيرة وبكري وابوالجاز والزميل حافظ معيسي بالمكتب التنفيذي اليوم .
يتوقع ان يناقش الاجتماع ملف الخبير الاجنبي الذي سيشرف علي فرق المريخ السنية كاول خطوة في السودان يستحق عليها هؤلاء الاعضاء التحية والتقدير . كما سيتم اختيار مدربي الفرق الثلاثة ناشئين وشباب ورديف من لاعبي المريخ القدامي .. بجانب اختيار مدير كرة وتعيين العمال والمساعدين في عمل القطاع .

*

----------

